# Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste



## Paragon (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wer kommt aus NRW/Niederrhein und fährt gelegentlich wie ich mal zum Wattwürmerbaden in die Niederlande an die Küste?

Ich fahre derzeit immer alleine und habe da keine Lust mehr zu- vor allem bei den Benzinpreisen. Also wer will melde sich doch einfach per Nachricht.
Gruß
Paragon


----------



## Michael J. (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Ist wirklich ne gute Idee,so ne Fahrgemeinschaft!Willste denn vom Strand aus Würmer baden,oder vom Kutter?|kopfkrat


----------



## Mac Gill (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Letztes Jahr wurde im Mai zum Hornhechtangeln ein AB-Treff in Westkapelle gemacht -> da gibt es auch einen Bericht zu...

Wird im Mai bestimmt wieder stattfinden.


----------



## Paragon (2. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Sorry, dass es so lange dauerte, hatte viel um die Ohren....

Also ich bade die Würmer vom Ufer aus, war jetzt schon einige male auch mit gutem Erfolg an verschiedenen Stellen zuletzt in Westkapelle.

Wo fahrt Ihr denn so immer hin bzw. finden sich eventuell noch mehr Leute?

Gruß
Sören


----------



## indefischer (2. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Hi,
DER Thread für Fahrgemeinschaften - Ziel Zeeland - Geil! Wird abonniert. Bin früher oft in Vrouwenpolder gewesen. Super Zungen Stelle. Kann aber mittlerweile zu versandet sein. Domburg, Westkapelle, Zoutelande hat auch immer wieder Spass gemacht. Auch sehr geil - führerscheinfreie Leihboote auf der Oosterschelde.
Wenn ich fahre meld ich mich...
Grüße 
indefischer


----------



## Paragon (2. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Super!

Wer noch? Kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass das alle waren 

P.S: Bei Westkappelle laufen bereits gute Dorsche!!


----------



## MellowD (3. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war letztes Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden und der Unterstützung durch indefischer auf der Oosterschelde. War super. Ein kurzer Bericht steht in einem anderen Thread.

Aufgrund von häufigeren Terminschwierigkeiten meiner Mitangler bin ich an weiteren Mitfahrgelegenheiten sehr interessiert. Sowohl Brandungsangeln als auch eine Kutter- oder Bootstour fände ich prima. Ich bin aber noch interessierter Wiederanfänger.
Ich werde regelmäßig im Thread schauen, ob was ansteht.

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## Mac Gill (3. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Die meisten Campingplätze sind momentan geschlossen -> ich werde ab Frühjahr wieder regelmäßig hochfahren...


----------



## ex-elbangler (4. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Ich hab auch interesse,

hab mir schon lange mal vorgenommen an die Holländische Küste zu fahren.|rolleyes

weiss aber nicht wo,


----------



## Paragon (4. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Schön, dass sich doch einige finden!

Würde folgendes Vorschlagen:

Wenn jemand von Euch plant zu fahren, möge er bitte möglichst frühzeitig hier den Tag mit Datum, Länge der Tour und eventuell geplante Angelplätze kundgeben. 

Alles weitere kann man dann ja organisieren und gegebenenfalls Telefonnummern per Email austauschen.

Werde mich selber mal die Tage mit meinem leider sehr vollen Terminkalender auseinandersetzen....

Ach was mich noch interessiert, war schon mal jemand von Euch mit der Spinrute an der NL Küste? Reizt mich irgendwie sehr.....

Paragon


----------



## powermike1977 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

moinsen!
ich fahre wahrscheinlich anfang dez von neuss aus nach stellendamm. kann sein, dass die karre mit 4 leuten schon voll ist aber ich halte es hier auf dem laufenden. wo kann man denn da leihboote mieten (muss nicht führerscheinfrei sein)? kann man von land auch auf dorsch/makrele/hering/platte? bin salzwasserdebütant...
gruss,
mike


----------



## Paragon (16. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Mohoin.....

ich plane diesen Samstag, 19.11.2005 an die niederländische Küste zum Brandungsangeln zu fahren und hätte noch 1 evtl. auch 2 Plätze frei (kommt drauf an, was ihr alles mitschleppen wollt). 

Ich habe geplant nach Westkapelle zu fahren habe dort jedoch bisher immer nur ganz vorne vom Steg gefischt- zu zweit ist da aber kaum genug Platz. 

Hat jemand schon mal versucht zum Beispiel direkt vom Ufer unter dem alten Panzer zu fischen? Soll früher eine gute Stelle gewesen sein, da man mit guten Würfen in die Fahrrinne kam. Ob das heute noch so ist, weiss ich jedoch nicht.....

Wenn Westkapelle dann müssen wir vor 12 Uhr mittags da sein, sonst gibt es keine Seeringelwürmer mehr.

Über alternative Hotspots können wir gerne reden, wichtig wäre aber vor allem, ob es dort Köder gibt.
Mir schwebt noch alternativ Ijmuiden, Vlissingen oder Domburg vor bin dort aber noch nicht gewesen bzw. weiss nicht wann und wo man dort Köder bekommt. 

Wetter soll gut werden, relativ kalt, trocken und Windstärke 3.

So Interessenten melden sich bitte per mail, dann tauschen wir mal Teflonnummern...
Bis denne
Paragon


----------



## powermike1977 (17. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

moinsen!
ich wuerde gern mal wissen, auf was man denn ausser platten noch so vom ufer aus da angeln kann? 
gruss,
mike


----------



## Paragon (18. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Hallo Mike,

vom Ufer aus werden primär folgende Fische gefangen:
Alle Arten von Platten inkl. Seezunge
Dorsch
Wittling
Makrelen
Hornhechte
Wolfsbarsche

Gruß
Paragon


----------



## powermike1977 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

moinsen paragon!

danke fuer die antwort! kann man denn jetzt im Herbst/Winter vom Ufer aus noch echt auf alle diese fischarten angeln? kannst du mir evtl. sagen wie die montagen aussehen sollten?
gruss,
mike


----------



## Doggy (23. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Moin, also ich komm aus Düsseldorf und fahr auch gern mal nach Ijmuiden usw... Osterschelde steht diesen Winter noch mim Kutter an... Wäre auch immer an solchen Sachen interessiert. Hab das ganze schon mal im Bereich "Brandungsangeln" versucht hab aber gefrustet festgestellt, dass da eigendlich nur die Ostseefreaks unterwegs sind. 

Gruß David


----------



## Paragon (27. November 2005)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Viele der Fische kann man auch jetzt noch fangen, einige sogar gerade jetzt in den kalten Monaten, vor allem im Frühjahr. 
Sommerfische wie Hornhecht, Makrelen und Wolfsbarsche haben sich schon verdrückt. Ausnahmen gibt es aber immer, so fing vergangenes Wochenende der Mitstreiter neben mir gleich 3 schöne Wolfsbarsche!!! Da habe ich echt ganz schön blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut.

Montagen hängen von vielen Faktoren ab. Prinzipiell kann man aber auch sehr einfach fischen, also ohne Perlen und Lametta (was in der Nordsee eher hinderlich ist!!) mit 1-2 Seitenarmen, keine Impact Shilds oder Clips usw. Reicht an vielen Stellen vollkommen. Haken fische ich fast immer mindestens 0/3 er, da ich nicht ständig irgendwelches Kleingedöns haken will...

Natürlich gibt es auch Stellen, wo es wirklich auf Wurfweite ankommt, aber die kann man ja anfangs meiden.....

Wurfgewichte um 200g sind ebenfalls fast immer angesagt, da zum Teil starke Strömungen herrschen.

Gruß
Paragon


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Moin Moin aus Kempen!

Habe gerade beim durchforsten eure Beiträge gelesen und es ist eine Prima Idee.

Ich habe leider seit 2 Monaten meinen Bus VW T4 Platt (Getriebe oder Kupplung?),aber muß nächste Woche mal Gas geben das er wieder läuft.
War im letzten Jahr ein paar mal in der Ecke von Renesse am Damm oben,da kann man im Meer oder auf der anderen Seite im Brackwasser gut fischen!
Habe aber selbst dort noch nie geangelt.

Aber dieses Jahr wollte ich mal zuschlagen!

Da gibt es Irre (sorry),die fangen mit blankem Haken Hornhechte etc.,sowas habe ich noch nie vorher gesehen!!!
Ist kein Witz!!!!!

Es ist super mit den Parkplätzen und hat das Auto direkt am Platz stehen!!!

Wenn mein Wagen wieder Fit ist,dann komme ich gerne mal mit!!!

Wünsche euch noch eine schönes Woche und viel Spaß beim gemeinsamen Hobby!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

moin, wollte mal anfragen wann wer wohin los will..

interesse hätt ich schon 


gruss

noworkteam


der immer noch grübelt warum die niederlandische küste hier so selten im forum auftaucht #c


----------



## kof (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

hallo,


besteht das interesse noch?

falls ja, könnt ihr euch gerne melden.

will mit der brandungsangelei anfangen und habe keine lust, dass
alles alleine durchzuziehen.

danke & gruss
marc


----------



## psychofadder (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

tach!
so, samstag morgen geht´s nach westkapelle strand/jossesweg oder domburg oder so, und zwar von der schönen kaiserstadt aachen aus, wahrscheinlich muss mein kolegga arbeiten und mein bruder kommt nicht mit, dann würden in der karre noch 1 oder 2 plätze frei werden, also wer lust und zeit hat...melden
brandungsangeln an der nordsee gehört zu den besten angelegenheiten


----------



## kof (8. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

ola fadder...

leider habe ich noch kein tackle, sonst wäre ich wohl gerne dabei gewesen. schreibt doch mal bitte, was ihr gefangen habt.

veel success!

cheers
marc


----------



## fischkopp (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Hallo Leute,

ich komme auch vom Niederrhein und hätte echt auch richtig Lust es mit der Brandungsangelei zu versuchen, also Interesse ist bei mir ständig gegeben. Meldet euch doch bitte mal per PN falls ihr eine Tour plant.
dankeschön

fischkopp


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

N' Abend zusammen!

Ich schreibe hier zwar nicht allzu viel, da ich eher Erfahrungen und Wissen aufsaugen muss. Bin Wiedereinsteigerund trage mich seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken die Peitsche mal in der holländischen Nordsee zu schwingen. Dieser Aufruf ist quasi eine Steilvorlage
Lebe in Düsseldorf und würde gern mal so einen Tripp mitmachen. Vielleicht ließe sich das ja wirklich mal realisieren - wäre toll. 
Beste Grüße
Basti

P.S.: Mein Comeback hatte ich im September in Dänemark: Das erste Mal auf Meefo und nach dem dritten drittklassigen Wurf mit drittklassigem Blinker eine schöne 57er angelandet (keine Braune). Fotos gibbet nicht, da ich mit Erfolg nicht gerechnet habe und dem zu Folge die Digi in der Hütte gelassen habe...


----------



## kof (10. November 2006)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

.. wie gesagt, ich bin )sofgernich denn mal geld fuer tackle habe...) auch jederzeit dabei.

komme aus bochum, arbeite in duesseldorf.

cheers
marc


----------



## max80 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Hallo, ich fahre auch ab und zu nach Holland. bislang nur im Sommer auf Wölfe....

was und wo kann man im winter denn gut fangen und wie? Wo gibt es Köder? Habe gehört Hoek v. Holland soll gut sein? Hat jemand Tips zu Köder, Stellen, Gerät? Brauche ich wirklich so fette Brandungsruten?Würde gerne Spinnfischen? hat da jemand erfahrung?


----------



## Jockel13883 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

Schau dir mal die Seite www.eurovissers.nl an, da gibts alle Infos zu Hoek van Holland, Rotterdam Europoort etc.


----------



## esgof (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fahrgemeinschaft an die niederländische Küste*

moin
will mal fragen was mit fahrg. zum makrelen fischen ist wenn interesse bitte pn
gruß esgof


----------

